# Boxster Caliper - Whats this part/tube?



## cmendes0101 (Sep 12, 2008)

Going to replace everything off of some Boxster calipers but I don't know what part this is. Any one know or have the part number?


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

its a line lol. make one yourself if you have tools. if u don't bring it to car store they will help you. do you know what you are doing apart from that?


----------



## cmendes0101 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (akid420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akid420* »_ do you know what you are doing apart from that?

Hopefully haha.. I was hoping brembo would have a replacement to exact fit with the rubber on it and all. I'm already getting new bleeders, pad holders and all that so just wanted to do a full swap with original bembo parts.


_Modified by cmendes0101 at 1:34 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (cmendes0101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmendes0101* »_
Hopefully haha.. I was hoping brembo would have a replacement to exact fit with the rubber on it and all. I'm already getting new bleeders, pad holders and all that so just wanted to do a full swap with original bembo parts.

_Modified by cmendes0101 at 1:34 PM 1-28-2010_

I'm sure brembo does have an exact line to replace... You should try contacting a distributor or Brembo directly.


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Making the line yourself is a bit dangerous and I don't recommend it.
I found it for you on pelicanparts.com
Part #: 996-352-961-00-OEM
On the website its:
Pelican Sales Rank: 16523
Hopefully this helps you or anyone else on the forum!


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

its also $45 a piece...I suggest you buy SS tubing for about $8, use silicone instead of the rubber hose and bend them yourself or find someone to do it for you...in the end it will be cheaper and you will not have to paint them because they wont rust.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (heuer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuer21* »_its also $45 a piece...I suggest you buy SS tubing for about $8, use silicone instead of the rubber hose and bend them yourself or find someone to do it for you...in the end it will be cheaper and you will not have to paint them because they wont rust.

Agree
I would bend them myself. They are not any more important than any other brake pipe (weakest link) in the system. Flaring and bending a pipe is pretty easy, get enough pipe you can practice. Other than that installing them is no different than any other fitting.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Seriously...buy new ones. If you can't do it right, don't do it at all. The last thing you should improvise on is brakes.


----------

